# Wacky Rigging



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 29, 2007)

I just started fishing with stickbaits (Jim's) and I want to start wacky rigging them along with other techniques. Do those of you that wacky rig use a ring or whatever to increase the life of your worms and where can I get some?


----------



## SMDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Hardware store.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 29, 2007)

The rings aren't made just for fishing? Alright, once I get the ring on the worm, do I hook my hook through the worm still or just through the ring? Could someone take a picture of a rigged worm for me? Thanks for the help


----------



## SMDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Nope the rings can be found at a hardware store. Find the right size, bring a senko there, and try on rings that will snugly fit on the fattest part of the senko (middle). Put the hook through the ring (between the bait and the ring). Rings are a lot cheaper at hardware stores.


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2007)

Use a Sharpie Cap and put the worm in it. Then slide the o-ring over the cap and onto the senko. Then Put the hook only through the oring and not the worm.

You have to pay attention when fishing this technique at all times. The fish inhale the worm and you dont feel it. You have to watch the line. Or you will get allot of gut hooked fish. Minimize that by using Octopus hooks.


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 29, 2007)

Wacky rigging is an awesome technique, we've got some guys in our club that use that pretty much all the time, and they won the year, even after blanking one tournament, and missing another!

A LOT of it is the fisherman, but the bait plays a large role in it as well


----------



## nicdicarlo (Oct 28, 2007)

I wacky quite a bit. I've never used the ring technique although I would imagine it would help preserve baits. Also, I like the gamakatsu finesse/drop shot hooks for wacky rigs. They look like a fine wire octo.


----------



## DocWatson (Oct 28, 2007)

Expanding on SMDave & Jim's posts. Buy the rings at a hardware store and use a Sharpie cap to put them on... this page has good pictures of most of the common ways to rig soft plastics, there's some stuff to mend the tears in your worms here and a tool for wacky rigging with a good picture of a wacky rigged worm on an "O" ring here. HTH


----------

